# "Hairy Canary"



## Drag Monster

1966 Plymouth valiant altered wheelbase funnycar. This is a resin kit from speed city resins. The kit supplied the body,hood,chassis pan and interior tub. The balance of parts are kit bashed and scratch built. Decals are from Whoopie cat.


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast

WICKED!!!

Impressive model. Looks so good, too, on the trailer.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

Great job. 
Russell


----------



## superduty455

Oooh, that looks wicked. Nice work!
Chris


----------



## philo426

Where did you get the off-white paint?Makes it look like a vintage build from the '60's!


----------



## jingles

very nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## 69Stang

YES SIR!!! Very nice and clean! That looks great, thanks for the pics.


----------



## Drag Monster

philo426 said:


> Where did you get the off-white paint?Makes it look like a vintage build from the '60's!


The Paint is a custom mix of testors model master enamel classic white and testors light yellow. I mixed it to match photos of the actual car. the mix is aprox. 5 parts white to 1 part light yellow.


----------



## Jafo

nice match on the magnesium wheels!


----------



## CaliAgents1688

That's a great looking build. I'm really digging the trailer too.


----------



## SoleSky

That looks outstanding! I love the engine, looks great


----------

